# How much does it cost for feeding rbp's at



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

1 inch, 6 inch, full grown.
How much did you spend on one of your rbp's a week?


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Costs me nothing.. I feed my P sandeels fresh from the sea and also any other white fleshed fish i catch.


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

keeping Ps just get expensive when it comes to feeding as they grow...the cheapest you can go about feeding ur Ps is buy like a bag of smelt or maybe 2 pounds of them big ass shrimps...i dunno about your piranhas but mine has got to have fair share of the food...
cost would be about 4 dollars for about a week to two weeks


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

With a varied diet the price of feeding my Ps really depends. When I buy large bags of frozen shrimp and scallops from the market they're usually pretty cheap, but when I get lazy and buy it from the local grocery store it can be expensive. Maximum amount I spend on feeding three 6inch + pygos, and two rhoms is 10 bucks a week canadian (this includes the carnivorous pellets I shove into their raw meat)

Oh, and in my opinion (and from experience) I would not recommend keeping one red belly by itself, they are alot more interesting in a shoal of at least 3.










Joe


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

just catch some fish yourself. gut 'em, then fillet 'em. and you are good to go


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

definately everyone has a sunfish pond go catch like 100 and freeze um great food for more then half a year


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

con man said:


> definately everyone has a sunfish pond go catch like 100 and freeze um great food for more then half a year


 not if you live in the middle of los angeles then you got the ocean though


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I feed 4,3 inch Super Reds,2,5 inch Caribas and a 4 inch Red plus a 6 inch Black Rhom for about $10 bucks a week....$3.49>2lb bag of smelt,4-5 large shrimp>$1.50 and 3-4 chunks of catfish nuggets>$2.00,and sometimes squid 4-5 tubes(body)>roughly $3.00,not too bad yet.


----------

